# More Portland 2022 Pics



## COB (Jun 23, 2022)

Made it to Portland today (Thursday). Thought I would also post some pics that I took while there. Sorry if I got any duplicates of the ones that schwinnguyinohio posted (those were great by the way!)







































































Does anyone know this guy??? LOL!


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 24, 2022)

It's Bob! 
Bob who?!?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 24, 2022)

Great pics


----------



## stezell (Jun 24, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> It's Bob!
> Bob who?!?



Bob Snyder, him and his wife Tina are good people.


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 24, 2022)

stezell said:


> Bob Snyder, him and his wife Tina are good people.



Bob and Tina are "Good People" !

I attended Portland on Wednesday & Thursday, Great Turnout ! ... Weather was Very Nice!... A Lot more bicycle stuff than previous years, you see some spectacular stuff available for purchase. There were vendors there since Friday and many left on Wednesday but then there were new arrivals on Thursday, so you have to keep cruising around, because there's always something different arriving. Lots of good finds !


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2022)

stezell said:


> Bob Snyder, him and his wife Tina are good people.



Very good people!


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 24, 2022)

The Portland show was an absolute blast.

Posting some of the funniest, coolest motorized works of art I've laid eyes on, so overwhelmed, hardly took any bicycle pictures.

Someone squeezed a straight line 4 cylinder engine into a Doodlebug!!!

A cut down 59 Edsel on top of a Cushman chassis.

Lots of hidden treasures, bicycle and non bicycle for sure!

See you there next year!

SJ


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 24, 2022)

Jollyride said:


> The Portland show was an absolute blast.
> 
> Posting some of the funniest, coolest motorized works of art I've laid eyes on, so overwhelmed, hardly took any bicycle pictures.
> 
> ...



I meant to get pictures of the Edsel and forgot. Thanks for posting!


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2022)

great pics !


----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2022)

Great stuff


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 25, 2022)

COB said:


> Made it to Portland today (Thursday). Thought I would also post some pics that I took while there. Sorry if I got any duplicates of the ones that schwinnguyinohio posted (those were great by the way!)View attachment 1650849
> 
> View attachment 1650850
> 
> ...



Whose the guy with all the Cushman scooters? I need some parts for one I'm doing...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 25, 2022)

COB said:


> Made it to Portland today (Thursday). Thought I would also post some pics that I took while there. Sorry if I got any duplicates of the ones that schwinnguyinohio posted (those were great by the way!)View attachment 1650849
> 
> View attachment 1650850
> 
> ...



Love the 52 Ford f5 cab over.. I want to build one of these.. COOOL little truck....


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 25, 2022)

Anybody have info on the blue Indian . I believe it belonged to Lawrence Behery!


----------



## Jollyride (Jun 25, 2022)

You are welcome!

Here is a frontal view for your Saturday morning coffee session have a nice weekend everyone!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 7, 2022)

wow nice pics


----------



## JOEL (Jul 7, 2022)

Larry had the Indian. I have his number. Many Cushmen there.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2022)

JOEL said:


> Larry had the Indian. I have his number. Many Cushmen there.



Hey Joel, I'm looking for Cushman stuff myself so could you please send my way? Thanks and RideOn.. Mark..


----------



## JOEL (Jul 9, 2022)

Join the VMBC. They have a magazine with classifieds and a member roster.


----------

